# Laser eye surgery.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yesterday our daughter had laser eye surgery. She was very shaken after the "operation" and wondered if it was worth the agravation.

Lady p has just brought her home after a check up.

Her words to me as she passed me the invoice were

Dad its amazing , this morning I could see everything in perfect clear focus. Its the best money you have ever spent.


She now has 20/20 vision and i still need specs.

How much :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think she is really brave. I could not bring myself to undergo this procedure at any price :thumbup:


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

my wife and I went together on the same day 15 years ago to have it done ,best money we ever spent, its just begining to wear off a bit , can read fine in natural light but need reading spec in bad light


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Laser*

Hi

Laser is good for a lot of prescriptions, but me being very short sighted, a minus 10 in each eye plus a "cyl" on the prescription, then laser would not work. For complex prescriptions, there is a proceedure known as ICL - implantable contact lenses.

I know a lot of people who have had laser and all are delighted.

I also know, when I worked on the railway, it was not acceptable for a driver or guard to have had the proceedure and be in charge of a train. I do not know what the position is now, but make the point that anyone who is considering eye surgery may need to check with their employer.

Russell

EDIT - more off topic, but if you have a COMPLEX prescription - ie similar figures to mine, you get FREE eyes tests and also a voucher worth about £15 towards your contact lenses or glasses. If you are a minus or a plus ten, or there abouts, ask your optician.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Watchdog blew up Vision Express about their adds of £395 per eye.
Apparently unless you have a correction of 1 or less the price can be £1500 to £1700 per eye.

Ray.


----------

